# Question about Chaos ranks



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay, this is just something I was curious to find out, what is the higher rank is the chaos armies, Chosen or Knights? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They are the equivalent of each other.

Chosen are Warriors on the path to Daemonhood, but Knights are those Warriors who prefer to become the Tyrants.

In a sense, the Chosen let the power of Daemons possess them, and bind them to their bodies for easy power, but the Knights are those who prefer to gain Daemonhood by effort of their valour.

In the Old Army Book, they used to be the same, as you could have Chosen Knights and Chosen Warriors (0-1 of each, and was purchased as an upgrade to the unit). The Knights were always the more powerful, because they had tamed a Chaos Steed, and was a Chosen, whereas a Chosen Warrior was a Warrior who hadn't tamed the Steed yet.


----------



## khaos (Dec 29, 2010)

I would probobly say knights because the gods granted the knights thier steeds


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Knights always cause Fear and have a Magic Cleaver whereas Chosen do not, so Knights appear to be more senior in both the "units not to get attacked by" and "ooo shiny" rankings.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

This question assumes a Chaos army has any sort of standardised rank system at all, or that if there is one it actually holds true across entire units.
I would imagine that only some Tzeench and Khorne armies have any sort of rank structure at all outside of each individual knowing who they can and cannot fuck with.
In a Tzeench force, rank would likely be based on political scheming, and may have nothing to do with strength at arms, so a lowly marauder may outrank a knight, if he's crafty enough.
Khorne would likely have very rigid ranks, that are gained and lost through combat, but again they would likely vary from one army to the next.
I can't imagine Nurgle or Slaanesh followers having any sort of rigid command structure at all.


----------



## michaells (Nov 27, 2011)

Anarkitty said:


> I can't imagine Nurgle or Slaanesh followers having any sort of rigid command structure at all.


Your right about nurgle but wouldent slaneesh followers be ranked on how much plesure or how beautiful one is


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

To be frank Chosen, Chaos knights and chaos warriors don't exist to the norsemen their just names that the weak bellied southmen have come up with. In a Chaos horde your power makes your rank so a mighty sorcerer or warrior will be higher in the command chain then Marauders if there would be such a thing in a army.

I think most armies are just made up of warriors following one chieftain or commander of their warband who would in turn follow a chaos lord, And a chaos lord could still be forced to follow a deamon prince who probebly follows his own agenda. There are special cases where a chaos lord could boss around a deamon prince but they are exceptions to teh rule like everchosen.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

michaells said:


> Your right about nurgle but wouldent slaneesh followers be ranked on how much plesure or how beautiful one is


Yeah I would think the prettiest warrior there would be in charge, as the others would see him as "blessed by Slaanesh"


----------



## Kolsveinn (Jul 17, 2013)

The labelling of 'knight' is an Imperial distinction. To the Norse, he's just a Chosen on a horse.


----------

